# East Meets West



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I recently transfered my Novavit bracelet to my Vostok Komandirskie form my Astina as the Astina was just too macho!

I think this is a good combination?

Martin


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's a good looking watch by any standards Martin.


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> I recently transfered my Novavit bracelet to my Vostok Komandirskie form my Astina as the Astina was just too macho!
> 
> I think this is a good combination?
> 
> Martin


----------

